# cargador d baterias de 10A



## neutron (Ago 4, 2006)

hola... necesito hacer un cargador de baterias para el coche de mi papa, tiene que ser de 12V y 10A....
se conciguen transformadores de 10 A Y 12V?

gracias...


----------



## pepepuerto (Ago 4, 2006)

Hola Neutron, celebro que te guste la electronica,pero un cargador sencillo no es muy caro,quizas te cueste mas construirlo tu ,te mando una pagina, espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo  
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/cargbat1/index.htm


----------

